# Every dad



## Steve H (May 11, 2021)




----------



## kruizer (May 11, 2021)

Good one , Steve.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 11, 2021)

That’s funny!!!!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 11, 2021)

That's great.  Except in my family my dad is not allowed near the grill. Even he figured out I'm better than him at the grill.  Mom is even happier I learned to cook on my own, not sure how they made it this far.


----------



## PPG1 (May 11, 2021)

Now that's more real then funny


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 11, 2021)

Gonna be hailing rubble when dad finally gets to his feet--and we all know he's gonna.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2021)

Hehehe nice

Warren


----------

